
Uber pays –$29M/year for Google Maps - jatorre
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519103850/d647752ds1.htm#toc647752_15
======
jatorre
Here is the actual contract
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519103850/d647752dex1024.htm)
It includes other topics like Uber has to share their location data to Google
and can not use any other 3th party provider at the same time as Google Maps.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Holy crud: "Android Devices. Within [ __ _] after the Maps APIs Addendum
Effective Date, Customer will make commercially reasonable efforts to
standardize on Android-based devices for at least [_ __] of new, Customer-
purchased devices issued by Customer to Uber Drivers. Customer may select the
specific Android-based devices, and they may vary by region. "

------
shraremywin2
Seems like they would want go the amazon route and bring a lot of that in
house to cut costs and possibly create a revenue center.

